# How long from start to finish for visa?



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Just out of curiosity how long from sending you paperwork work off initially to getting you actual visa papers did it take you?
I have looked on the CIC website and for the FSW route from the UK it states 23 months on average. However, certain threads I have read, it states between 6-9 months. 
So how long did it take you if you are already there from start to finish?
We are going under my partner (electrician), if this makes any difference.

Thank you


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I see the 23 months on average:
Processing times for federal skilled worker applications processed by visa offices outside Canada
And I am surprised that it's taking so long. 
For Paris, they indicate 18 months. That is more than doubled since we went through the proces in 2010...
But the good news is that you qualify for FSW! ;-) So at the end, you'll be fine.


----------



## Asabani (Dec 22, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Just out of curiosity how long from sending you paperwork work off initially to getting you actual visa papers did it take you?
> I have looked on the CIC website and for the FSW route from the UK it states 23 months on average. However, certain threads I have read, it states between 6-9 months.
> So how long did it take you if you are already there from start to finish?
> We are going under my partner (electrician), if this makes any difference.
> ...


Hi My wife and I applied Aug 2010 infact much sooner than that but recieved the acknowledgment letter by London office in Aug, in the letter says 8 to 12 month,already we are 4 month passed their deadline and haven't heard any thing, so it is very difficult to say how long is going to take, I have send them an Email, hope they could give me some sort of indication of the time. I will let you know if I know anything. You didn't mentioned have applied or not?


----------



## ClaireBolgil (Jul 3, 2011)

Lianth2009 said:


> Just out of curiosity how long from sending you paperwork work off initially to getting you actual visa papers did it take you?
> I have looked on the CIC website and for the FSW route from the UK it states 23 months on average. However, certain threads I have read, it states between 6-9 months.
> So how long did it take you if you are already there from start to finish?
> We are going under my partner (electrician), if this makes any difference.
> ...


As far as I understand, what they quote in some areas on the CIC website is somewhat misleading. I believe they sometimes quote how long it will take them to process it once your file actually gets to the top of the pile. They do not specify in their timescales that you also have an extended period to wait before they even get to your file. I am not 100% certain on this, so perhaps an email to the CIC would clear things up for you.

To answer your specific question... we applied for PR back in Feb 2005. By Feb 2007 we still hadn't heard anything so we applied for and got a work visa which we believe then sped up the PR application. PR was finally granted in June 2007, though I am sure it would have been longer. I don't have any idea as to what current wait times would be, so anyone who has done this more recently would be in a better position to tell you.

Hope this helps, though it may not be what you wanted to hear :sorry:


----------

